# To market, to market...how to get them there?



## CountryFried (Feb 11, 2011)

So...my boys are around 150lbs (I think, we use the measurement conversion to estimate the weight), and I'm taking one in to be processed on the 24th.  The other 2 are going to wait a bit to get bigger, a friend is buying one, I'll take our last guy in once he picks his up, because I don't want him to be lonely.

In this endeavor, the one thing I haven't figured out is HOW I'm going to get them to the processor.

How do you transport a pig?   We have a truck, we *may* be able to use a low utility trailer (4'x6'), depends on if I fix my van by then, because the trailer drags if I use the truck to pull it.

The only thing I've come up with is to build a plywood box to transport him in, and just have hubby and son lift it into the truck bed?

Any suggestions, advice, pictures?  THANKS!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 11, 2011)

Build a ramp (with solid sides) to let him walk into the bed of the truck.


----------



## jason_mazzy (Feb 11, 2011)

have you thought about doing the processing yourself?


----------



## CountryFried (Feb 13, 2011)

Couldn't they jump out of the truck bed?  I have the topper on right now, but I would think they need to be contained for the trip in some way.  Hubby's friend came today, he's going to be taking one of them, and he said he has some kind of box he can strap on his utility trailer that I can borrow, and that it has a ramp so we could just herd them into it.  We shall see if that works.

Jason, my husband really doesn't have the time or inclination to handle the processing, and I don't have the strength, unfortunately.  I *think* we're getting a decent price on the processing, guessing we will pay under $125 to have them cut and wrapped, and some smoked.  $28 a head plus 42 a pound for cutting/wrapping, forgot how much it is for the smoked per pound, but we'll be making our own sausage.  (Which will be MUCH more expensive than having them do it, since I used it to justify the purchase a new Kitchenaid LOL)   At any rate, the $125 is a good deal considering the "value" of hubby's time, so we're OK with it.  We may progress into processing our own pigs in the future, but we're going to start with our chickens, if we can get the darn things healthy enough to live to "market" weight, argh.  (ETA:  Just noticed your signature, hubby is also USA, he's dropping his retirement paperwork in the next couple months, eek!  Becoming civilians scares the heck out of me!)

(Also, hubby's friend says they are around 200lbs now, so the $125 is based on 200lbs hanging weight, it would, of course, be cheaper if they weigh less.  Last time we measured them was a month or so ago, and since I see them every day, they don't look any bigger, but I'm sure they are)


----------



## Mea (Feb 13, 2011)

CountryFried said:
			
		

> that it has a ramp so we could just herd them into it.


Pigs is SMART !!! 

     To say the least.   If they even 'think' something is not quite right...they will make things extremely difficult !  and Loud !!


  DH raised a pair some years ago and we were amazed how intelligent they were.  They Knew where and when the food was coming.   So the last couple weeks before we sent them to freezer camp... DH fed them in a crate that was loaded on a low trailer.  We knew that he would have one chance and one chance only to load them on departure morning.  It took them about a day to realise that feed would Only be in that spot.  We stayed with the routine and soon they were going up the ramp and 'hogging' down (lol).   On the morning, He did the same routine and while they were eating , he shut the crate gate.  OH MY !!  They realised that this was not a usual thing and what a ruckuss !!!  But he did it... singlehanded !! Just took some preparation.

   Good Luck !


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Feb 13, 2011)

I've found (after an extremely frustrating loading session) that pigs load easier if you cover their heads/eyes with something.  We used buckets and ended up backing them up the ramp.  

If you have a truck cap I'd think you'd be fine.


----------



## Mea (Feb 13, 2011)

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> I've found (after an extremely frustrating loading session) that pigs load easier if you cover their heads/eyes with something.  We used buckets and ended up backing them up the ramp.


Long before i met DH... when my children were much younger... we raised  * A * pig.   She had a nice area fenced with electric fencing.  Only tested it a couple times then was content to stay put and eat and grow.
   Then shipping day came and being the noobs that we were, we thought that she would follow the grain pan to the holding area..... that happened to be up a steep bank.   
    Things did not go as planned....  First she Absolutely would NOT leave the area defined but the electric fence !   even after we took down the whole fence.  Nope !!  was Not gonna happen. !  So we got a bucket and proceeded to Back a good sized piggy Up the steep bank.  Piggy complaining and Dear Daughter and i trying Not to cuss.   We got to the top and were just about to shut the holding pen... when she slipped out of the bucket ... and ran Back down the bank to her pen !!  DD was so frustrated she cried.  I was so mad i could of as well !    ( have i mentioned that it was about 90 degrees out and humid ?? )   The trucker was due at any moment... so we had to gather our wits and strength and repeat the backing process.  This time the other siblings were ready to shut the gate and we did get her in...just as the trucker arrived.   Actually getting her in the stock trailer was a piece of cake after the other !!!       

   Good Times !!


----------

